# BMW Assist, Bluetooth compatability update



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

rgzimmer said:


> The earlier V710 could pair with the BMW module, but with limited functionality. Verizon/Motorolla did that intentionally as I understand it. It was not a limitation in the bluetooth functionailty from the BMW kit. There have been several posts in various forums about it.


They did this intentionally . . . why? (searching for things like, "reasons why verison hobbled their bluetooth phones with respect to BMW modules", isn't providing anything useful. (although it did provide yet another view of Pamala Sue Anderson's butt)

#750


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

trikerider said:


> They did this intentionally . . . why? (searching for things like, "reasons why verison hobbled their bluetooth phones with respect to BMW modules", isn't providing anything useful. (although it did provide yet another view of Pamala Sue Anderson's butt)
> 
> #750


Just found this:



> Verizon says that crippling Bluetooth implementation is a "fraud prevention" tactic to prevent strangers from sending unsolicited text messages to your phone. Whatever.


#750


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

It also forces their customers to use their Get It Now service to transfer images and sounds to the phone. This is a paid service, of course.


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

Okay, I've been digging around for a bit (not exhaustive) and seem to have hit upon some usful info.

I posted this info in the x-series forum - should be one of the latest posts on the 2nd page of the thread shown below:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80274&page=2

Hope this helps.

#750


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

trikerider said:


> They did this intentionally . . . why? (searching for things like, "reasons why verison hobbled their bluetooth phones with respect to BMW modules", isn't providing anything useful. (although it did provide yet another view of Pamala Sue Anderson's butt)
> 
> #750


I see that you already found more info, but why should I do the work to search for something for you? I simply provided a small snipped of information about which I had a vague familiarity and said "look for it". Why they did it is beyond my concern since I opted for a different phone.

As far as what to look for, I just plugged "V710" into the search function of this site and it returned 62 threads about it. No need to get all complicated when entering a search request.


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

rgzimmer said:


> I see that you already found more info, but why should I do the work to search for something for you?


Never asked you to but then I'm new to this list. Perhaps I implied something, somehow, that I didn't intend.

Sorry for the confusion.

#750


----------

